# what is the utter best album of conductor Paul van Nevel and his Huelgas ensemble?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

To be honnest i was not fair play whit Paul van Nevel, and preffer Brabant offering to what mister Van Nevel offered, since both shared a similar repertoire of franco-flemish music, but i download recently deo gratias by Huelgas ensemble lead by this brillant dutch conductor.

So i guess mister Paul Van Nevel i own you an apology i feel miserable , i really enjoy your offering of Jacobus Gallus too. 
:tiphat:


----------

